# 2012 Keystone Raptor 300Mp Toyhauler $43,000



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey guys, havne't been around in awhile, alot of work this year and did get in a bit of camping, but we are making some drastic, SHORT TERM changes.

We do love the camper, but are gonna take advantage of the deal we got and pass it on to someone else. As I have seen others on here do it and really got the idea. We are gonna downsize for a few years or maybe even take a year off and squirrel some money away. Right now we have a lot of really nice things and a little bit of money put away. We have decided we would be much happier right now with a lot more money put away and few nice things. And when we come back we will probably go bigger. Right Clarke, it's either that or go home.

Contact me with any questions or pictures of anything specific and I could help arrange delivery to the locals. I have been told on good auhority that the fair market for this trailer is in the mid $40k range, so I am looking to get $43,000, which would pretty much just pay it off and give us a little start to our squirreling away.

Yes, if you are wondering the truck may go as well, but that would be after the camper goes or I would make someone a deal on the package.

I know there will be some oohs and aahhhs and some REALLY?? are you kidding??, but you love that trailer. We do, but this is a good thing and we are happy to pass on the savings to someone else and come back stronger than we left.

Here is the link to the ebay classified add that has alot of pictures. Please contact me via email with any questions or for more specific info and please spread the word.

2012 Raptor 300MP on ebay
Thanks, Jim


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck on the sale and the future!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you selling the truck with the trailer at that price?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Are you selling the truck with the trailer at that price?


Nope, but the truck is going as well, but that would be after the trailer sells. In case I would need to move it around or help with delivery.

I would sell the package for around $60k.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Good to know.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Figured I would bump this up. Spread the word, please. She is all buttoned up for the winter and has been winterized, ready for anew owner.

The ebay link in the OP shows the listing has ended, but I relist it every week, so the camper and truck are still available. I do have a little wiggle room if anyone is on the fence, but I haven't seen any other tandem axle toyhaulers in this year and condition for even close to this price.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey gang,

Here is the link to the "official" paid listing on RV Registry and they say they sell them on average in 8 weeks, we shall see. FINGERS CROSSED.

http://www.rvregistry.com/153037.htm

Please feel free to pass the link on to anyone interested or post it up on any other sites you may be a regular on, it would be greatly appreciated and I will do my best to make it worth while for the person who passes it on to the next happy family to own it.

Jim


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Jim - best of luck with the sale! We are moving up ourselves - not "Joonbee" up though lol. Just a bit of a bump - sold the old 25' Outback and going to a mid-pro lightweight 33' bunkhouse 5'er! Kids can't wait to see the new Wildcat









Curtis


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Good luck. Haven't posted this anywhere, but as of today, I'm no longer an Outback owner. I dared not post mine while yours was on here, so I just listed it on Craigslist here on 10/7. I had a guy contact me from Florida on 10/11 and he drove up and bought it today. I had all of those advertisers calling me, but decided to give it a chance out there with just the Craigslist ad. We were at the dealer yesterday, and I showed the wife a Raptor like yours, but she vetoed it. So now the hunt is on for next season's rig. Something of the 1 1/2 bath fiver, bunkhouse w/ outside kitchen variety......


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

LaydBack said:


> Good luck. Haven't posted this anywhere, but as of today, I'm no longer an Outback owner. I dared not post mine while yours was on here, so I just listed it on Craigslist here on 10/7. I had a guy contact me from Florida on 10/11 and he drove up and bought it today. I had all of those advertisers calling me, but decided to give it a chance out there with just the Craigslist ad. We were at the dealer yesterday, and I showed the wife a Raptor like yours, but she vetoed it. So now the hunt is on for next season's rig. Something of the 1 1/2 bath fiver, bunkhouse w/ outside kitchen variety......


and so the mods begin again


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

LaydBack said:


> Good luck. Haven't posted this anywhere, but as of today, I'm no longer an Outback owner. I dared not post mine while yours was on here, so I just listed it on Craigslist here on 10/7. I had a guy contact me from Florida on 10/11 and he drove up and bought it today. I had all of those advertisers calling me, but decided to give it a chance out there with just the Craigslist ad. We were at the dealer yesterday, and I showed the wife a Raptor like yours, but she vetoed it. So now the hunt is on for next season's rig. Something of the 1 1/2 bath fiver, bunkhouse w/ outside kitchen variety......


You really do need a toy Hauler - for your go cart ;-) and Jims is already pre-wired for the 2nd AC so that will be an easier mod this time around.............. and jim could probably deliver it and visit family .............. you all win all the way around..........


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Good luck. Haven't posted this anywhere, but as of today, I'm no longer an Outback owner. I dared not post mine while yours was on here, so I just listed it on Craigslist here on 10/7. I had a guy contact me from Florida on 10/11 and he drove up and bought it today. I had all of those advertisers calling me, but decided to give it a chance out there with just the Craigslist ad. We were at the dealer yesterday, and I showed the wife a Raptor like yours, but she vetoed it. So now the hunt is on for next season's rig. Something of the 1 1/2 bath fiver, bunkhouse w/ outside kitchen variety......


You really do need a toy Hauler - for your go cart ;-) and Jims is already pre-wired for the 2nd AC so that will be an easier mod this time around.............. and jim could probably deliver it and visit family .............. you all win all the way around..........
[/quote]

So far none of the links she's sent me have been toy haulers........I think she's putting the golf cart on the chopping block.....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

LaydBack said:


> Good luck. Haven't posted this anywhere, but as of today, I'm no longer an Outback owner. I dared not post mine while yours was on here, so I just listed it on Craigslist here on 10/7. I had a guy contact me from Florida on 10/11 and he drove up and bought it today. I had all of those advertisers calling me, but decided to give it a chance out there with just the Craigslist ad. We were at the dealer yesterday, and I showed the wife a Raptor like yours, but she vetoed it. So now the hunt is on for next season's rig. Something of the 1 1/2 bath fiver, bunkhouse w/ outside kitchen variety......


You really do need a toy Hauler - for your go cart ;-) and Jims is already pre-wired for the 2nd AC so that will be an easier mod this time around.............. and jim could probably deliver it and visit family .............. you all win all the way around..........
[/quote]

So far none of the links she's sent me have been toy haulers........I think she's putting the golf cart on the chopping block.....
[/quote]

So it sounds like I need to head home for a visit. You need it pre-wired for 50A, DONE. You need it with a 2nd a/c, well a couple hundred bucks and that's DONE. Also a built in 5500w genny, so you have all the power you need with you. If you lose power at home during floods and storms, then you have a built in shelter with all the bells and whistles. Then you can very easily put your golf cart in the back. Also makes for a great 2nd room for the kids or man cave for the adults.

If you still have my contact info, give me a ring and we can really discuss. Think the boss could easily be swayed into a monster like this and your truck would love pulling it.

Jim


----------

